# grille alternatives



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

i was wondering if anybody here has tried custom fiberglass or drilled stainless steel(like the caddy cts-v) on their b14. I was thinking id make a mesh grill but i thought id field this question first to try and get some alternate ideas.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

have you been to www.liuspeedtuning.com yet? and yes some have tryed a full mesh grill but it dosent look good AT ALL! if you want a mesh look you could A. used the frame of a stock (97?) grill, or B. buy the syndicate grill and put mesh in it


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

i was actually looking to get the lucino vzr grille but it hasnt been in stock for some time. AS far as the grilles go i was going to canabalize a 95 grille to use the frame, but i thought a drilled and polished sheet of metal would look nice on the b14.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

liu also has







and the ever illusive JDM LUCINO grill


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

funkpacket said:


> i was actually looking to get the lucino vzr grille but it hasnt been in stock for some time. AS far as the grilles go i was going to canabalize a 95 grille to use the frame, but i thought a drilled and polished sheet of metal would look nice on the b14.


well you could still do that. but i think only useing the metal and no frame would look terrible


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i made a custom meshed grill out of my 95 grille but after like a year it cracked from closing the hood too hard


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

Is it just me or does everytime you see that metal grill for the b14 make you think of a hyundia grill..I dunno it does to me.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

it looks like infinity grill


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i think both the syndicate grille and the chrome grille are ugly...... lucino grille = hot


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> i think both the syndicate grille and the chrome grille are ugly...... lucino grille = hot


thank you............my thoughts exactly. 
syn= kinda ricy!
chrome grill= do i need to say it?
lucino= ever so clean!but also konfuzion has a carbo fiber OEM "bar grill" or 99 grill................its very nice looking.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i dont think syndicate grille is ricy, its just different. In my opinion the infinity one looks ugly.
Lucino grill looks almost like other US grills, it looks ok but not a huge fan of it


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

eh... its just alittle to "extreme" for me. i like stuff to look stock. i.e. a simple lip kit and a few OEM molded C/F pieces would be all the body mods i would do.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i personally think that stock B14s look ugly , that is the reason why i modifed the exterior a little


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I really like my mesh grille









however I have no problem with the infin style grille either









I have the mesh one on right now because I put it on to take a pic and see what I liked better and then went and played madden and have been too lazy to switch it back ever since.

I think I'm gonna fill in the rest of the holes with mesh as well (where the fog lights are suppose to be and behind where my foglights are)


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

im going to try using the frame of a 97 grille and see what i can do with it once i cut out the crossbars. I was thinking of bracing the frame with some fiberglass, then probably making an insert of some sheet metal with rows of breather holes. If it looks decent i might get the insert plated. Ill post pics once i get things going.

if all else fails ill try to fabricate one like yours brandon, sweet job man


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

the meshed grill looks much better than infinity grill IMO


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> the meshed grill looks much better than infinity grill IMO


damn right. The infiniti grille looks too damn bulky, and seeing as the main problem with the b14's is the obnoxiously sized grille the infiniti does nothing to help things out


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

did mine with mesh also
but Lucino is definitely my favorite (i just have other things Id rather spend the money on)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> did mine with mesh also
> but Lucino is definitely my favorite (i just have other things Id rather spend the money on)


yeah, and the mesh grille can be done for under $5 (mesh was like 1.17 and epoxy was like 2.99)



funkpacket said:


> damn right. The infiniti grille looks too damn bulky, and seeing as the main problem with the b14's is the obnoxiously sized grille the infiniti does nothing to help things out


yes it does look bulky but I think with the crystal clear corners which also look bulky they look very good together.

I'd say when/if I mesh everything else, I'll def leave this one on.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check out the grilles here in the link
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=32718


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

DAMNIT RADIO GET A CARDOMAIN SITE!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

im getting the SK fiberglass from one of the members. Its white so ill have to paint it to black and get some mesh and i think when im done and its on , its gonna look sharp


----------

